# Forum > News > Contests >  Win a physical Horde Scarf

## Annaisha

Hi!

I've won this a Horde Scarf in the Christmas competition on Wowhead, but I don't really see myself ever using or wearing it, so I thought I'd give it away here, to anyone who wants it.

A winner will be picked by a random number generator based on post number.

Here's a picture, please note I'm only giving away ONE HORDE SCARF, not the Alliance one. You don't get to choose. :P




Good luck to whoever participates.

----------


## jaczar

Thank you whisper! I would definitely wear this as I'm allowed to wear them at work... would make some co workers very jealous!!

----------


## Bmtppk

O_o sick

10 char

----------


## D3Boost

Not giving away the Alliance Scarf, what?!

----------


## Hazzbazzy

"P DCEA"

Wonder if anyone actually remembers what that translates to from Alliance to Horde.

----------


## Hapiguy

Sign me up!  :Wink:

----------


## neuron

FOR THE HORDE  :Cool:

----------


## oxytech

Thank you for your giveaways!

I think my cat would look cute in this xD

For the meow!

----------


## scrappyballz

Loc'tar ogar im in

----------


## Power of Illuminati

The scarf looks awesome, thanks for the giveaway.

----------


## hackerlol

I partake in your competition just so that I possibly win and get to burn the Horde scarf.

----------


## Annaisha

> I partake in your competition just so that I possibly win and get to burn the Horde scarf.


rofl +1

/10chars

----------


## Dante

Cool contest, I'm in!

----------


## jimmys96

This looks really awesome! I'm in  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Amalizzy

well, f.. me im in

----------


## TopNotchCarry

Sign me up  :Smile:  thanks.

----------


## HydEen

Nice  :Smile:  Thank you

----------


## Kentus

I am in!

Thanks btw  :Smile:

----------


## Annaisha

Sorry for being MIA, I've been traveling with my husband. Rest assured I haven't forgotten about this giveaway and will pick a random winner soon. Updating Zygor first.  :Smile:

----------


## neuron

Whas there ever a winner for this? Still want the scarf for next winter  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ordes

IM totally in!

----------


## Domo Kun

sweet, looks good with my black pea coat, =D cant wait

----------


## huffwin

It would be a great item to have

----------


## Yawnstar

Thanks dude!

----------


## Angler23

Good luck all!

----------


## KuRIoS

who was the winner

----------


## Annaisha

My apologies to you all, I've been traveling and got married, this one completely slipped out of my head. I've asked KuRIoS to pick a winner so you guys know it was picked randomly. I'll require the shipping information of the winning person to ship this out.

Edit: The winner can actually choose between a Horde or Alliance scarf now. So if you rather have the Alliance one, no problem!  :Smile:

----------


## DeMoN

in before kur picks a winner

----------


## KuRIoS

Random number 7  :Smile:

----------

